# سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*عندي سؤال حلو وخفيف وعايزه كل عضو يجاوب عليه وبكل صراحـــه*


*عندي ثلاث صناديق...*​







*الصندوق الأول فيه حـــظ !*


*والصندوق الثاني فيه حب !*​ 

*والصندوق الثالث فيه فلوس !*​ 


*اختار صندوووق واحد من الـ3 صناديق وقول سبب اختيارك؟؟؟*​ 
​


----------



## BeCk'S BoY (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

الصندوق الاول طبعا 
الحظ بيجيب اي حاجة​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

الحب طبعا لآن الحب الطاهر يجعل الآبواب الموصده تنفتح على مصراعيها والكون لم ينال الخلاص بسبب الحظ ولكن ناله بحب الله لنا


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



BeCk'S BoY قال:


> الصندوق الاول طبعا
> 
> 
> الحظ بيجيب اي حاجة​


 

ممكن يكون فعلا الحظ يجيب اى حاجه بس ممكن بطريقة غلط

مرسى لمشاركتك اخدنا بركة يا BeCk'S BoY​


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



coptic hero قال:


> الحب طبعا لآن الحب الطاهر يجعل الآبواب الموصده تنفتح على مصراعيها والكون لم ينال الخلاص بسبب الحظ ولكن ناله بحب الله لنا


 
يا ولا ايه الايمان ده كله

عندك حق طبعا وانا بؤيد رائيك

مرسى لمشاركتك يا دكتور لول اخدنا بركة بجد يعنى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

وانا برضة بختار صندوق الحب

علشان عن طريقة نقدر نوصل لباقى الصناديق​


----------



## lovebjw (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

الحياة من غير حظ ادينا بنعيشها 
ومن غير فلوس برضو مفيش اشكال 
لكن من غير حب هنموت 
لان الحب هو مصدر كل حاجة وغير كدة كمان هو اهم اجة فى حياتنا كلنا 
ودى وجهة نظرى المتواضعة جدا


----------



## فادية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

اختار صندوق الحب طبعا 
لان الانسان لو كان الحب مالي قلبو مش هيلتفت للحظ ولا للفلوس 
لما نصلي لربنا بنقول 
لتكن مشيئتك 
يعني مفيش مكان للحظ كلو بامر ربنا بيكون 
وكمان بنقول 
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا 
يعني مفيش داعي نفكر في بكرا هناكل ايه والا هنلبس ايه يبقى الفلوس كمان ملهاش الاهميه الاولى في الحياة 
دي يا دوب وسيله للعيش وليست غايه 
لكن الحب صعب اي انسان يعرف معنى الحب الا الي اختبر محبه الله ليه وبيعمل بوصيه ربنا 
احبو بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم 
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## alazraa (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

           اختار صندوق الحب لان الحب اساس كل حاجه تعالوا نشوف كدا لو اختارنا صندوق الحظ  وبقا حظنا مطرقع في كل حاجه ممكن كل الناس تحبك لكن انتا متعرفش تحب  وبعدين ميصحش ابدا يكون اعتمدنا كله علي حظنا ومفيش اي حاجه تكون شطاره مننا 
اما تالت صندوق فاكيد هيجي عليه يوم ويخلص وياوخد الصندوق علي مالوه بكره يروح المال ويفضل الصندوق خشب كدا فاضي وعلي حالوه 
اما الصندوق التاني فهو حب للجميع ....حب يسهل اي شئ .......الحب هو اللي هيجب اللي هيجبهولنا الحظ ,يعني لو انتا عاوز خدمه معينه من اي حد  لو في حب يبقيا هيعملك الخدمه, الحب هيمشي المراكب الواقفه  
شكرا لفكره الموضوع


----------



## nana25 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وانا برضة بختار صندوق الحب​
> 
> 
> علشان عن طريقة نقدر نوصل لباقى الصناديق​


 
انت صح يا فراشة وانا بؤيد رائيك

مرسى لمشاركتك واخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



lovebjw قال:


> الحياة من غير حظ ادينا بنعيشها
> ومن غير فلوس برضو مفيش اشكال
> لكن من غير حب هنموت
> لان الحب هو مصدر كل حاجة وغير كدة كمان هو اهم اجة فى حياتنا كلنا
> ودى وجهة نظرى المتواضعة جدا


 
ايه الاراء الجامده دى تصدق اول مرة اشوفك بتتفلسف وبتقول كلام صح وموزون ومش بتتلامض

مرسى ليك يا لمض على كلامك الجميل جدا ده احنا اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



فادية قال:


> اختار صندوق الحب طبعا
> 
> لان الانسان لو كان الحب مالي قلبو مش هيلتفت للحظ ولا للفلوس
> لما نصلي لربنا بنقول
> ...


 
بجد يا فاديا انا بشكرك جدا على كلامك الحلو قوى ده ربنا يبارك حياتك

احنا اخدنا بركة كبيرة جدا بمشركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



alazraa قال:


> اختار صندوق الحب لان الحب اساس كل حاجه تعالوا نشوف كدا لو اختارنا صندوق الحظ وبقا حظنا مطرقع في كل حاجه ممكن كل الناس تحبك لكن انتا متعرفش تحب وبعدين ميصحش ابدا يكون اعتمدنا كله علي حظنا ومفيش اي حاجه تكون شطاره مننا
> اما تالت صندوق فاكيد هيجي عليه يوم ويخلص وياوخد الصندوق علي مالوه بكره يروح المال ويفضل الصندوق خشب كدا فاضي وعلي حالوه
> اما الصندوق التاني فهو حب للجميع ....حب يسهل اي شئ .......الحب هو اللي هيجب اللي هيجبهولنا الحظ ,يعني لو انتا عاوز خدمه معينه من اي حد لو في حب يبقيا هيعملك الخدمه, الحب هيمشي المراكب الواقفه
> شكرا لفكره الموضوع


 
انا بشكرك جدا على الكلام الحلو ده يا alazraa ويا رب تشاركى معانا دايما ونسمع كلامك الحلو ده على طول

احنا اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nonaa (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

اختار صندوق الحب طبعا
لان بدون حب ماتبقاش الحياة ومن حب ربنا لينا انه علمنا نحب بعضنا 
الله محبه


----------



## nana25 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



nonaa قال:


> اختار صندوق الحب طبعا
> لان بدون حب ماتبقاش الحياة ومن حب ربنا لينا انه علمنا نحب بعضنا
> الله محبه


 
مرسى يا نونه على مشاركتك ورائيك الجميل ده طبعا الله محبة

احنا اخدنا بركة منك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

انا اختار الصندوق الثاني وهو الحب لان من خلال الحب يمكن الحصول علي الفلوس والحظ وكل شي


----------



## crazy_girl (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

اكيد هاختار صندوق الحب ياهناء ياحبيبتى
لان من غير الحب مفيش حياة
لكن الحظ مش دايما معانا ممكن الواحد يكون حظه حلو مرة وحظه وحش اووووووى اوقات كتير
ودى بتبقي من عند ربنا
والفلوس مش كل حاجة
ممكن الواحد يكون غنى جدا وعايش تعيس فى حياته
وممكن الواحد يكون فقير جدا ومبسوط بعيشته كدة
لكن الحب ده بجد مفتاح الحياة


والسؤال ده شوفته قبل كدة
على مااعتقد كان فى مسابقة اختيار ميس ايجيبت اللى فازت فيها فوزية
السنة اللى قبل اللى فاتت


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

مينفعش اخد التلاته

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

*ايه رأيك بقى انا غيرت رأيى انا عاوز الحظ غلاسه عليكم كلكم بس واثبات لحسن رخامتى*


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

هههههههههههههههه
انا اللى غلطانة يارخم


----------



## coptic hero (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا اللى غلطانة يارخم



عيب ده انتى استاذتى ومالكيش ذنب لآن الرخامه كانت مدفونه جوايا بس انتى اللى صحيتيها يا كريزى بوى


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انا اختار الصندوق الثاني وهو الحب لان من خلال الحب يمكن الحصول علي الفلوس والحظ وكل شي


 
مرسى لرائيك ومشاركتك معانا يا مرمر 

بجد احنا اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



crazy_girl قال:


> اكيد هاختار صندوق الحب ياهناء ياحبيبتى
> لان من غير الحب مفيش حياة
> لكن الحظ مش دايما معانا ممكن الواحد يكون حظه حلو مرة وحظه وحش اووووووى اوقات كتير
> ودى بتبقي من عند ربنا
> ...


 
انت مش عارفه يا شرين يا قمر انى انا ميس ايجيبت فوزيه المفترية وبقالى 5 سنين على التوالى اخده اللقب ... تقولى ايه بقى رخامة هههههههههههههه​


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> مينفعش اخد التلاته
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

يا عم اه وله لا هو كان بوفيه مفتوح تاخد اصناف الاكل كلها 

على رائى المطرب الكبير حماتى طب واحده واحده وبلاش فجعنة ههههههههههه

مرسى لرائيك المهم ده احنا اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



coptic hero قال:


> *ايه رأيك بقى انا غيرت رأيى انا عاوز الحظ غلاسه عليكم كلكم بس واثبات لحسن رخامتى*


 
هو حد يقدر يقولك اى حاجه يا طنط احنا كلنا عارفين انك رخمة جدا واخده جائزه هوبل للرخامة 

احنا اخدنا منك بركة يا عسوله​


----------



## nathali (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

انا بختار صندوق الحب لأنو اذا الأنسان لاقى حب صادق من اي انسان اخر اصبح سعيداً و محظوظاً:smil13:


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



nathali قال:


> انا بختار صندوق الحب لأنو اذا الأنسان لاقى حب صادق من اي انسان اخر اصبح سعيداً و محظوظاً:smil13:


 
ويا بخت الانسان اللى الناس تحبه

مرسى لمشاركتك يا عسل احنا اخدنا بركه​


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

طبعا التانى
والاسباب اتقالت خلاص

بس نفسى الاقى موضوع
يكوت فيه هيرو ونانا
مش زى القط والفار
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



twety قال:


> طبعا التانى
> والاسباب اتقالت خلاص
> 
> بس نفسى الاقى موضوع
> ...


 

مين هيرو ده اللى بتقولى عليه ده فاندام وسلفستر وستيف سيجال وتوم كروز وارنولد ............... إلخ واخيرا اللمبى

كلهم بيتمنوا انى امثل معاهم بس انا على كلمه واحده مخدوش يا بابا مخدوش يا بابا هههههههههه​


----------



## dr.sheko (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

طبعا الصندوق التاني اللي هو الحب
علشان الحظ ممكن ينتهي و الفلوس ممكن تخلص
لكن المحبه هتجيب الاتنين معاها


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



m.e.e قال:


> طبعا الصندوق التاني اللي هو الحب
> علشان الحظ ممكن ينتهي و الفلوس ممكن تخلص
> لكن المحبه هتجيب الاتنين معاها


 
مرسى لمشاركتك معانا ويا رب دايما

احنا اخدنا بركة​


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



nana25 قال:


> مين هيرو ده اللى بتقولى عليه ده فاندام وسلفستر وستيف سيجال وتوم كروز وارنولد ............... إلخ واخيرا اللمبى
> 
> كلهم بيتمنوا انى امثل معاهم بس انا على كلمه واحده مخدوش يا بابا مخدوش يا بابا هههههههههه​



طبعا عاوزينك تمثلى معاهم دور واحد ميته فى الصندوق وانتى مش راضيه بس نصيحه خدى اى دور يجيلك انشالله دور انفلونزا حتى  نياهاهاهاهااهاهاهااهاها


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



coptic hero قال:


> طبعا عاوزينك تمثلى معاهم دور واحد ميته فى الصندوق وانتى مش راضيه بس نصيحه خدى اى دور يجيلك انشالله دور انفلونزا حتى نياهاهاهاهااهاهاهااهاها


 
طبعا متغاظ منى :ranting: لانى ممثلة عالميه وانت مش تلاقى حتى دور كومبارس تمثل فيه

ايه الحقد الطبقى ده طبعا لازم يكون فيه واحد حقود مثلك علشان الاشاعات تكتر فى الجرائد وطبعا بتقبض اد كده فى اد كده 

:beee: (يا ناس يا قر كفاية شر) :beee:​


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



nana25 قال:


> طبعا متغاظ منى :ranting: لانى ممثلة عالميه وانت مش تلاقى حتى دور كومبارس تمثل فيه
> 
> ايه الحقد الطبقى ده طبعا لازم يكون فيه واحد حقود مثلك علشان الاشاعات تكتر فى الجرائد وطبعا بتقبض اد كده فى اد كده
> 
> :beee: (يا ناس يا قر كفاية شر) :beee:​



ايه يا ستى الغيظ ده كله وايه هو الحقد الطبقك والحقد ال حلتك وصينيتك ده احنا واقفين فى مطبخ المنتدى ولا ايه هههههههههههههه


----------



## jim_halim (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

 الفلوس ... 

و لسبب بسيط جداً ..... 

لأن الفلوس هي الحاجة الوحيدة من الثلاث حاجات اللي ممكن تتحط في صندوق .. 

يعني مع كل إحترامي للناس اللي إختاروا الحب و الحظ ... أعتقد أنهم أخدوا صناديق فاضية .. :t33:

​


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



coptic hero قال:


> ايه يا ستى الغيظ ده كله وايه هو الحقد الطبقك والحقد ال حلتك وصينيتك ده احنا واقفين فى مطبخ المنتدى ولا ايه هههههههههههههه


 

على كده انت الطباخ بتاع المنتدى علشان عارف كل ادوات المطبخ يلا يا بابا خلص علشان المواعين كتير ايه الدلع ده لازم تشتغل وتعمل بلقمه عيشك فى المنتدى

بس بجد يا دكتور لول اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



jim_halim قال:


> الفلوس ... ​
> 
> و لسبب بسيط جداً ..... ​
> لأن الفلوس هي الحاجة الوحيدة من الثلاث حاجات اللي ممكن تتحط في صندوق .. ​
> يعني مع كل إحترامي للناس اللي إختاروا الحب و الحظ ... أعتقد أنهم أخدوا صناديق فاضية .. :t33:​


 
تصدق انك طلعت الذكى اللى فينا كلنا 

بس اهم حاجه اننا عرفنا راى كل واحد منا وبصراحة وهو ده اللى كسبناه فعلا 

احنا اخدنا بركة بمشركتك وذكائك فى الاجابة​


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



jim_halim قال:


> الفلوس ...
> 
> و لسبب بسيط جداً .....
> 
> ...




تصدق انك الوحيد اللى عملى و لعبتها صح كل اللى اختاروا عاشوا فى دور الفلاسفه انما انت اخترت الفلوس وده بصراحه فى الوقت الحالى هو اللى بيفتح كل الابواب ههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

ياسلالالالالالالالالالام
طب بالفلوس بقى
ورينى ازاى تشترى حب
ازاى تشترى صداقه
ازاى تسترى اى حاجه
غير الاكل والشرب والسكن وكل حاجه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



twety قال:


> ياسلالالالالالالالالالام
> طب بالفلوس بقى
> ورينى ازاى تشترى حب
> ازاى تشترى صداقه
> ...


 
انت عندك حق يا تويتى 

بس دى كانت زى فزوره وهو طلع زكى وعرفها

مرسى لمشاركتك معانا احنا اخدنا بركة​


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

احب   بدون  كلام  طبعا
لان  اساس الدنيا الحب  فبالحب ممكن  ان  نقتنى اى شيء
الحظ  ---------جميل  جدا   حظى  حلو  فى كل  شىء    ولكن  غيرمحبوب او  لا  اعرف  احب
الفلوس----------حلوه  ولكن  نسينا  ان  محبه  المال  اصل  لكل  الشرور
الحب هو  محور ارتكاز  اى شىء  فى اى امر
كم  هى   مواضيعك  جميله


----------



## Tabitha (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

أنا عايزة التلاتة ​


----------



## nana25 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



naderr قال:


> احب بدون كلام طبعا
> لان اساس الدنيا الحب فبالحب ممكن ان نقتنى اى شيء
> الحظ ---------جميل جدا حظى حلو فى كل شىء ولكن غيرمحبوب او لا اعرف احب
> الفلوس----------حلوه ولكن نسينا ان محبه المال اصل لكل الشرور
> ...


 
انا مش لاقية اى كلام زياده عن اللى انت قولته ربنا يحافظ عليك

بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا نادر​


----------



## nana25 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



Anestas!a قال:


> أنا عايزة التلاتة ​


 

اكيد كل انسان محتاج التلاتة بس لازم تختارى اختيار واحد بس وممكن يكون الاختيار ده هو اللى يجيبلك الباقى ربنا يحافظ عليكى


اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا Anestas!a​


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

صندوق الحب طبعاااااااااااا


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



keky قال:


> صندوق الحب طبعاااااااااااا


 
مرسى لمشركتك الحلوة معانا واخدنا بركة يا keky​


----------



## potros2013 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

طبعا الحب لأن لو لا حب اللة لنا ماكنا خلصن و أن لم نخلص لم تكن حياه وبالتالى لايوجد مال و حظ


----------



## jim_halim (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

سلام و نعمة .. 

قبل ما أختار أحب أعرف حاجة .. 

هو الفلوس اللي في الصندوق يطلعوا كام يعني ؟؟ :114ev:


.. ​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

*ايه ياجماعه انتوا بيقتوا حبيبه كفر الشيخ
ايه ياجماعه صندق حب ايه 
لا طبعا صندوق الحظ وتعالوا شوفوا ومحدش هيقدر يغلطني
صندوق الحب دا هيوصلني اني احب الناس مش معني كدا ان الناس كلها هتحبني وبعدين الحب مش هيقدر يقف قدام الفقر ومش هيفتح الابواب بالفارس ابو حصان ابيض اللي معاه المفتاح الزهبي اللي هيفتح بيه باب موصد من ايام زمان كل دي احلام واوهام بنبعد بيها عن الواقع
اما صندوق المال فمفيش حد عاقل هيختاره لانه كدا كدا هيخلص 
اما بقي الحظ هو اللي هيجيبلك المال هو اللي هيجيبلك الحب لغايه عندك هو اللي هيخلي الناس تحبك
وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت يكون عندي الفرصه دي وانا امسك في الحظ باديا وسناني
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

_*الصندوق التانى طبعا اللى فيه الحب علشان بيه كل حاجة هاتيجى السعادة و طبعا وراها الحظ و بعدين الفلوس​*_


----------



## fadia (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



BeCk'S BoY قال:


> الصندوق الاول طبعا
> الحظ بيجيب اي حاجة​



اخد من المحبة لان الله قال محبة ابدية احببتك لدا ادمت لك الرحمة و احنا محتاجين رحمة ربنا كفاية


----------



## gift (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

انا عن نفسي اختار الصندوق الاول صندوق الحظ لان الحظ مش موجود ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

انا هختار 



صندوق :dntknw:


الحـــــــــــب طبعا




علشان انا يا نانا الحمدلله عارفة حظى كويس اوى :ranting:

وصندوق الفلوس اكيد هيخلص فى يوم من الايام 

لكن صندوق الحب عمره ما هيخلـــــــــــص:smil12:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

اكيد  الحب  والحب ملاك طاهر يدخل القلب الطاهر
marmr_marmr_4ever


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> *ايه ياجماعه انتوا بيقتوا حبيبه كفر الشيخ*
> _*ايه ياجماعه صندق حب ايه *_
> _*لا طبعا صندوق الحظ وتعالوا شوفوا ومحدش هيقدر يغلطني*_
> _*صندوق الحب دا هيوصلني اني احب الناس مش معني كدا ان الناس كلها هتحبني وبعدين الحب مش هيقدر يقف قدام الفقر ومش هيفتح الابواب بالفارس ابو حصان ابيض اللي معاه المفتاح الزهبي اللي هيفتح بيه باب موصد من ايام زمان كل دي احلام واوهام بنبعد بيها عن الواقع*_
> ...


مانشستر عايزه اقولك حاجه انت بتفكر من وجه نظر عمليه يعني انت عايز تشتري الحب بفلوس وهل تعتقد اني دا الصح يعني لما الفلوس هتخلص هيحصل ايه "دي وجه نظري "

انا بفضل صندوق الثاني الحب واعتقد انه السبب ذكروه كثير من الاصدقاء بس اضيف حاجه اني الحب ممكن يكفيني اني استغني عن حظ وفلوس لاني كفايه احس باني في اطمئنان وسلام وسط الناس اللي بيحبوني


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال حلو وخفيف ....... ادخل وشارك*

صندوق الحب

لان الحب يجيب الحظ الحلو و المال


----------

